# Worst School Day of my Life...



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wouldn't you agree that this would probably be the worst school day of anyones life? Here is what happened to me yesterday, and you probably don't care so don't read about it if you don't want to read a lot. So heres the whole story:

Ok so, one month ago, my Friend named Danny came to school and told my friend Jon and I how to make user names on a school computer and give them administrator properties, so he told Jon and I how to do it and all 3 of us tried it. Danny, I think, deleted some stuff from the schools drive that the administrator can only access, but I really don't know since I didn't pay attention to his computer. Jon did a whole bunch of crap like played around with the files and tried to disable the firewall so games like halo can work and guess what? He got caught by the teacher, she called the schools technology administrator, and he got OSS and a hearing and the OSS lasted till the hearing. On his hearing he said he was guilty because he wanted to be home schooled before any of this happened, so it didn't really matter to him whether he got expelled or not...

So then, when Danny and I found out about this, we were like oh crap! we better stop, because we, or more specifically I, thought that the worst thing that could happen to Danny and I was a detention or 1 day ISS since we weren't really messing with any files.

So then, 2 weeks later, Jon's girlfriend was pissed off and decided to tell the vice principles that Danny was involved because she felt that Jon shouldn't take the whole blame even though Jon told her not to do it. So then yesterday she went to the Vice Principles and told them everything about Danny and she didn't give them my information because She knew that it wasn't my fault that Jon got expelled because Danny started it but anyway...heres what happened yesterday in detail:

after She told the vice principles, they called Danny up, according to the people I have talked to who know the story more than I (Even though I was involved in it) Danny told them about me even though He started it he involved me into it by telling them my name (again, according to the information that my friends have told me) and so they called me up to the office, I gave them my testimony, and I tried so that Danny's name isn't mentioned a lot in my testimony because I didn't want him to get in trouble (this is before I found out that I was involved because he mentioned my name to them) and I divided the blame among us 2 even though it was mainly his fault for teaching both of us etc. So then they made me made in the office for the rest of the day (about 5 hrs) and all I did was I cried and was sad and mad at the same time, at the end of the day they called me and told me that I have received 6 days of OSS and a hearing which decides whether I still go to the school I currently go to or a temporary school for 1 semester. and when I got home everyone was mad at me because of what I did.

Oh yeah I probably haven't said this but I am a sophomore in High School and this is really my first time getting in trouble, because I am a really good student and haven't gotten in trouble (its pretty crazy that the first time I get in trouble, its the worst thing anyone can get). Not to mention how this will ruin my college application... I still can't believe my best friend screwed me over and involved me in this mess...

anyway that's pretty much it, if you read the whole thing, tell me this, isn't it the worst day/worst thing that could happen for pretty much everyone at school?

Just wish me luck on my hearing on Friday, ugh.

oh yeah I forgot to mention, I didnt mess with any files at all, all I did was log into the account once, checked what was different, didnt mess with any type of files, and logged off (Danny went as far as to change the administrator Password and stuff)

-Shafiq


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 13, 2008)

OH man.....
That sucks 
good luck with your hearing but really.... You shouldn't of messed with the files anyway... Just walk away if stuff like that happens again 
BTW how old are you?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 13, 2008)

oh yeah I forgot to mention, I didnt mess with any files at all, all I did was log into the account once, checked what was different, didnt mess with any type of files, and logged off (Danny went as far as to change the administrator Password and stuff)

oh and, I am 15


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd be really angry, especially if this affects my college application.

Is OSS or ISS like a detention?

And I would be vey angry at Danny.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, if you got involved in the first place, then it's your own fault?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 13, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> I'd be really angry, especially if this affects my college application.
> 
> Is OSS or ISS like a detention?
> 
> ...



I believe that ISS = in school suspension
OSS = out of school suspension


----------



## MistArts (Dec 13, 2008)

Did you say anything about not messing with the files in your testimony?


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 13, 2008)

OSS = Out of School Suspension?
ISS = In School Suspension?
Edit: Ethan Rosen stole my post

Anyway, yeah, that does suck. And good luck. Next time don't do anything stupid


----------



## Kian (Dec 13, 2008)

oss stands for out of school suspension. iss stands for in school suspension (you basically have to sit a room and do work all day away from your classes).

either way, i'm sorry to hear this shafiq. make sure you stand up for yourself and a clear and honest about what happened. that's the best you can do. explain exactly what you did and at the very least you'll know that everything is finally out in the open. i do sincerely hope they don't move you to another school over this, but try and address this with a clear head. i know it probably feels like the end of the world but all you can affect now is the next step, there's no use blaming anyone or worry about things you can't change now.

best of luck,
kian


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2008)

Interrogations... snitching...
Why?
Shafiq, did you do anything wrong?
If not, then do not admit any guilt.
Whether or not Danny snitched matters not.
You should have just said "I know no information about this situation."
There is no proof that you are guilty, right?
You should be fine if you just say you didn't really use any administrator privileges. By the way, deleting random files and messing with firewalls is a bad idea.

People at my school have no need to do anything like this.
People have video gaming club to do HALO or other games on PS3, XBox, whatever.
The teachers all agree that the internet filter is retarded. Some computers have them, some don't.
People who bring their own laptops can do whatever they want.


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Dec 13, 2008)

Dude, that sucks.

But on a brighter note...doesn't this go under you high school permanent record? I don't think colleges can look at that...can they?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 13, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Did you say anything about not messing with the files in your testimony?



yeah, now they are checking if I altered public record or changed files (Wth I don't even know about public records let alone alter them)

Everything they are doing is unnecessary, I mean seriously, getting expelled for just making an account, I think getting ISS is not even worth it, let alone OSS+hearing.



Vulosity said:


> I'd be really angry, especially if this affects my college application.
> 
> Is OSS or ISS like a detention?
> 
> ...



OSS= out of school suspension: I can't go to school, and I get a 0 for every classwork done since I cant do them. Especially during the last week before christmas break, when I have all my finals. They told me I can take em though, after the break

ISS- In school suspension- you stay in one room in school all day and do work given by the teacher.



hagendaasmaser said:


> Dude, that sucks.
> 
> But on a brighter note...doesn't this go under you high school permanent record? I don't think colleges can look at that...can they?



Yeah it does, but the thing is, this is the first thing that colleges look at before accepting you into their college >.<




fanwuq said:


> Interrogations... snitching...
> Why?
> Shafiq, did you do anything wrong?
> If not, then do not admit any guilt.
> ...



No, I didn't really do anything wrong, all I did was create the account and only accessed it once, for a couple of minutes. If I said I have no information about the situation and they had some kind of evidence then I would be in trouble. As Kian said, and everyone pretty much says the same, you should always be honest, for example if I lied and if they do have some kind of evidence then I would have gotten myself into a messier situation right?


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 13, 2008)

That sucks man, hope everything turns out ok, but I'm not really surprised at the extreme punishment. A friend of mine got a week of OSS once for not having his shirt tucked in(public school, no uniforms, staff cared more about whether or not u had a belt and ur shirt was tucked in than if you did any work or not).


----------



## MistArts (Dec 13, 2008)

Spyyder said:


> That sucks man, hope everything turns out ok, but I'm not really surprised at the extreme punishment. A friend of mine got a week of OSS once for not having his shirt tucked in(public school, no uniforms, staff cared more about whether or not u had a belt and ur shirt was tucked in than if you did any work or not).



Some dude in my secondary school got suspended for only a week for a fight. In one of my classes, you get detention for 45 minutes after school for chewing gum.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 13, 2008)

lol mistarts, that letmegooglethatforyou thing is funny 
On topic: yeah, it's probably best to be honest


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Spyyder said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks man, hope everything turns out ok, but I'm not really surprised at the extreme punishment. A friend of mine got a week of OSS once for not having his shirt tucked in(public school, no uniforms, staff cared more about whether or not u had a belt and ur shirt was tucked in than if you did any work or not).
> ...



You guys have some strict schools! 90% of the people at my school have their pants falling down to reveal the underwear. No one cares, I merely laugh at them as I fly past them in the hallway. No one, except a few teachers tuck in shirt. No one ever fought until last year, we never heard from them ever again.

Shafiq,
It really depends on the situations what you are supposed to say. You should be truthful, but don't give any information that would lead to a conviction.
You should just tell them that your friend told you how to get on an administrator account. You were curious, got on, and realized that their was nothing special, it was boring, so you got off and never went back to it. I don't see how you can get into any trouble from that unless your friend, or you, exaggerated what you did.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Shafiq,
> It really depends on the situations what you are supposed to say. You should be truthful, but don't give any information that would lead to a conviction.
> You should just tell them that your friend told you how to get on an administrator account. You were curious, got on, and realized that their was nothing special, it was boring, so you got off and never went back to it. I don't see how you can get into any trouble from that unless your friend, or you, exaggerated what you did.



Its funny how that was exactly what I was thinking of saying at the hearing before I read this post.

but yeah, thats what I am gonna say. I can't really get in trouble because of what my friend says because his hearing is 1 hr after mine. I can get him in trouble though...by telling the truth...which I am.

Thanks for caring though

-Shafiq


----------



## GerrySly (Dec 13, 2008)

Heh sounds exactly the same as what happened to me. I got administrator access, installed some backdoor software, removed permissions on certain people's files, booked some rooms saw people's grades and previous tests for things. 

I got some pretty harsh punishment, suspended for 2 days, had to come back and clean the school in the holidays for a week, a whole year without being allowed near a computer (no library access, computer room access, had to sit in a chair as far away from the computer in each room) and I was taken out of all the computer subjects I was doing at the time (1/3 of my subjects heh)

But when I look back at it, I laugh and just think of the fun I had when I was doing it, I just told the truth in the interviews and took most of the blame. Good times, good times


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 13, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, hear this one.

At my school there are a lot of boarding students from countries all over the world (11 countries I think). A lot of the students started noticing stuff missing. iPods, cameras, cash. The school office started noticing missing stuff. Mostly money, about 5-10$ a week.

They discovered that someone at school, Brian, had stolen a total over over $2000. The school, and students agreed that if he pays them back within 6 months they won't press criminal charges. He is approching 4, and no money has been seen. Needless to say, his ass is gone!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> If it makes you feel better, hear this one.
> 
> At my school there are a lot of boarding students from countries all over the world (11 countries I think). A lot of the students started noticing stuff missing. iPods, cameras, cash. The school office started noticing missing stuff. Mostly money, about 5-10$ a week.
> 
> They discovered that someone at school, Brian, had stolen a total over over $2000. The school, and students agreed that if he pays them back within 6 months they won't press criminal charges. He is approching 4, and no money has been seen. Needless to say, his ass is gone!



Dang.

That made me feel like he is in a worse position than mine lol.


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Spyyder said:
> ...


wow at my school they can't give you an OSS because kids would mess around in class and not try to avoid getting in trouble so they could cut school without getting in trouble.But it doesn't matter, either way half the time everyone cuts anyway.
Also, I feel your pain.I had to miss almost all of my classes(except math of course) to get screamed at by my dean because my friend called this kid a [email protected]# for writing up almost my entire class saying we made fun of him, which we never did.So I had a bad day too.


----------



## Crickets (Dec 13, 2008)

The public school system is retarted. They hardly ever do anything. Then when they do do something its usually the wrong thing. But ya I'd beat this livin crap outta ur "friend" danny. You don't rat ur friend out. Unless it's like he told u he killed somebody lol





fanwuq said:


> You guys have some strict schools! 90% of the people at my school have their pants falling down to reveal the underwear. No one cares, I merely laugh at them as I fly past them in the hallway. No one, except a few teachers tuck in shirt. No one ever fought until last year, we never heard from them ever again.



I'm not racist, but lets see if you don't think this is not racist against me. 

Ok, in my 10th grade yr I was in weight-training class and we we're watching a movie because they re-did the gym floor so we couldn't get into the weight room. But anyway what it boils down to was all the black guys in the class we're pickin on all the white guys. And we had a stupid coach for our teacher so he was not paying attention/caring at all. Then this one black guy comes up behind me and grabs my ears and starts pulling as hard as he can. I reached around and just pushed him off. He goes away for a min then comes back stands right in front of the tv(so I was blinded for a second cuz that was the only light in the room and my eyes didnt adjust fast enough)then punches me in the eye. I got up just went to the teacher and he took us to the assisant principle(who is black). The principle listened to the story,gave the other kid a week OSS and he had to go to court for assult and disturbing the peace I think(he ended up getting like 6months probation). AND gave me 2 days OSS! Needless to say my parents were pisssseeeddd, and the next day they took me outta school and I'm homeschooled now.


----------



## Jgig1991 (Dec 13, 2008)

What you got in trouble for getting punched in the face?:confused:?:confused:?
Thats just messed up


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 13, 2008)

ouch, thats harsh. well i can only repeat what the others have said in previous post, tell the truth. and if your "friend" who has the hearing an hour later then yours lied about some of the stuff he did, he will get in worse trouble. I think you will be fine, you did nothing compared to what the others did.


----------



## Crickets (Dec 13, 2008)

Jgig1991 said:


> What you got in trouble for getting punched in the face?:confused:?:confused:?
> Thats just messed up



Thats why my parents got so pissed off. And that principle is still there. Still gunna be there. Cuz the public school system is stupid.


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol my school is so stupid, people cut and do drugs and steal teachers stuff all the time and nothing happens to them.And when you do get in trouble it's really stupid punishments.One kid last year tripped and accidently breaks this kids glasses.The kid ran really quickly to the deans office and my friend got suspended. At the same time, 6 other people I knew were cutting school and they got caught.For my friend, he got 2 days ISS, and the 6 kids, they got 30 minutes detention.But really, their punishment was worse(detention)because here suspension is actually fun.You just do a little work then you can talk for the rest of the day, except when a really mean teacher comes, but everyone except one person sneaks back to their regular classes or just chills in the halls the whole period. And for lunch, unless you bring it you can only have peanut butter and jelly, but you just get your friends to get some extra lunches(also not allowed) and bring them up for you. What a smart school I go to.


----------



## toast (Dec 13, 2008)

I've had something similar to that, before, but not that serious. He was this kid sitting alone, so I went over and patted him on the shoulder and said hey. But it seems my friends jumped out in front of get down, and squatted a little and sadly he was a student that didn't know how to speak English. He thought we were trying to stuff his head into my friend's butt. We all got 3 detentions. It was stupid.


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 13, 2008)

It was your choice to log onto the computer, therefore it's your fault. But your friends should get a worse sentence than you. I can't believe your friends snitched on you, they're probably not your friends then. Snitches get stitches...


----------



## Crickets (Dec 13, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> I can't believe your friends snitched on you, they're probably not your friends then. Snitches get stitches...



Haha, uhhh hell ya!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Crickets said:


> Cuz the public school system is stupid.



I agree, public school system is really stupid.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 13, 2008)

UPDATE: I just talked to Jon and he said he was willing to be my witness and help me out. He also said that he hopes Danny gets expelled because when Jon got caught he didn't rat Danny out and it pissed him off when he found out that Danny took me down with him.


----------



## pjk (Dec 13, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. Tell them it was a mistake, take your 6 days OSS, and forget it ever happened. Colleges won't care less about it as long as you do find GPA wise and/or ACT/SAT wise. I worked in admissions of a college in Colorado, and it will have very little affect on the decision and/or scholarships.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 13, 2008)

A week of OSS, just for that? Do you ask Danny how your name came up when he was being talked to?

Some more support for how much public school systems suck:

For my Participation in Government class there are 2 quarters. The 1st quarter I got a 67, so I aim for a 70 for the 2nd quarter (65 = passing). So the 2nd quarter I get a 72.

Then after the 2nd quarter, I get called down to the principal because apparently I failed Participation in Government. The teacher was in the room, and she explained how my grade was _really_ a 45 for the 1st quarter. She didn't put the correct grade for the 1st quarter. I explained that all I wanted to do was pass, so if I knew my grade was a 45 then I would have aimed for around a 90 for the 2nd quarter.

So it seems, history/government teachers and principals fail at logic, and don't understand my argument no matter how many times I explained, so I had to retake the entire class over...


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't have any stories  One time, I got an hour after school DT for asking someone beside me for paper during study hall, but that's about the worst thing that has happened to me in school... or out of school


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 13, 2008)

> Ok, in my 10th grade yr I was in weight-training class and we we're watching a movie because they re-did the gym floor so we couldn't get into the weight room. But anyway what it boils down to was all the black guys in the class we're pickin on all the white guys. And we had a stupid coach for our teacher so he was not paying attention/caring at all. Then this one black guy comes up behind me and grabs my ears and starts pulling as hard as he can. I reached around and just pushed him off. He goes away for a min then comes back stands right in front of the tv(so I was blinded for a second cuz that was the only light in the room and my eyes didnt adjust fast enough)then punches me in the eye. I got up just went to the teacher and he took us to the assisant principle(who is black). The principle listened to the story,gave the other kid a week OSS and he had to go to court for assult and disturbing the peace I think(he ended up getting like 6months probation). AND gave me 2 days OSS! Needless to say my parents were pisssseeeddd, and the next day they took me outta school and I'm homeschooled now.



My story is similar to that:
We started hockey in Gym and for no apparent reason, a "popular" wannabe gangster says I'm high-sticking him (meaning he accused me of purposely hitting him) so he said "Hit me one more time and I'm gonna punch you." I'm thinking, "Oooh hit the kid that barely talks to anyone and does no harm whatsoever" so of course I hit him again. Then the tried to punch me in the face, I ducked and his fist slammed into the back of my skull (turns out he isn't tough at all, I barely felt it). Why did I confront him? I wanted him expelled and he did a month later by starting another fight. I could have gotten myself suspended, but my witness wanted him out of our school as well.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> A week of OSS, just for that? Do you ask Danny how your name came up when he was being talked to?


yeah i asked Danny and he said they already had my name but everyone else says he told them my name and thats how i got caught up in this mess. I asked the teacher of my computer class if they got my information from her and she said no. and i know that they didnt have my name before because jon was expelled around 1 month ago and his girlfriend only told on danny and not on me because she knows it wasn't my fault and only Danny's fault that Jon got expelled because he taught him.

So who should I believe? All those people or Danny?


----------



## joey (Dec 13, 2008)

They shouldn't have such a crap computer system.


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 13, 2008)

Jgig1991 said:


> What you got in trouble for getting punched in the face?:confused:?:confused:?
> Thats just messed up



At the school I went to anyone in a fight got arrested and held till their parents got them, and then they had to go to a "alternative learning center" for 6 weeks, which is just a school for "bad" kids. 

You got this punishment whether u fought back or not, so if u just got punched and didnt do anything back u and the other guy gets arrested and 6 weeks of ALC.


----------



## Escher (Dec 13, 2008)

joey said:


> They shouldn't have such a crap computer system.



hear, hear!

apart from Danny being a coward, its the schools own fault; they should anticipate that they are going to have some extremely computer savvy students (in my school, im sure that me, chukk and edavies probably know more about computers than any of the IT department), that will abuse any holes that they can find. on some level, they should appreciate that you have exposed a flaw that someone with much more malicious aims couldve exploited.

anyway, just tell the truth. its always the best option when youre in trouble with school (actually, generally when youre just in trouble). because when you tell the truth, you look honest, your story is cohesive, and you CAN find evidence to back this up.
you _can_ do this if you lie, but trust me, its more effort than its worth. If you get found out for lying you end up much worse off anyway. 

i hope everything gets sorted out for you.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol, a lot of people get caught for this...
Luckily, schools from where I live have no ISS or OSS, just detention, which is basically sitting at a desk at a cordoned off section of the school canteen for a few hours, and do nothing. You cant do anything like escape or something, because the school will confiscate your bus pass and you can't go anywhere without it.

Lucky for me, i haven't gone for detention yet.
Even luckier, i don't go to a school like yours.
In my school, there was somebody who hacked the school system, but to do some good. (the IT teacher lets him be in charge when she is out)


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 13, 2008)

pjk said:


> Colleges won't care less


So they will care more?


----------



## jcuber (Dec 13, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> *OH man.....*
> That sucks
> good luck with your hearing but really.... You shouldn't of messed with the files anyway... Just walk away if stuff like that happens again
> BTW how old are you?



You are a true cuber.

anyway, I probably shouldn't tell you this, but to get to any website even when they are blocked, go to www.unblockforme.com It really works, unless they block that website too. 

I have a story, there is this kid in my school who always pisses me off and punches me (not hard, but he still does it) and has anger issues. It's worth noting, he also somehow managed to become our school VP, so everyone who doesn't know him well thinks he's awesome. Anyway, he kept pushing my books off my desk in health class, and when I bent over to pick them uup he would push the other books off, I would bend down for them and he would push the recently replaced ones back up, and the cycle would repeat itself. I was kind of mad, and got a rubber band and paper and made what is called a wasp, a piece of paper that REALLY hurts when it hits you after bing flung from a rubber band. I tried to hit him on the hand, but unfortunately most wasps aren't that accurate. It hit him right between the eyes. He immediately started crying, for whatever reason fell ON THE FLOOR, started kicking the desk I was sitting at towards my stomach, and calling me "so ****ing gay, you r a ****er" etc. We had a substitute teacher in health that day who didn't like me, but my punishment has yet to be decided. I am pretty sure that my parents won't be involved (thank god) but I might get a rec detention (stay in a classroom during recreation period). Luckily, everyone sitting around the incedent is my friend so I have good wittnesses. Most also know the kid has anger issues and picks on me like crazy. anyway it was SOOO funny, and there probably wouldn't be reprecussions.


----------



## Odin (Dec 13, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> I gave them my testimony, and I tried so that Danny's name isn't mentioned a lot in my testimony because I didn't want him to get in trouble (this is before I found out that I was involved because he mentioned my name to them) and I divided the blame among us 2 even though it was mainly his fault for teaching both of us etc. So then they made me made in the office for the rest of the day (about 5 hrs) and all I did was I cried and was sad and mad at the same time, at the end of the day they called me and told me that I have received 6 days of OSS and a hearing which decides whether I still go to the school I currently go to or a temporary school for 1 semester. and when I got home everyone was mad at me because of what I did.
> 
> -Shafiq



Wow shafiq, your a true friend it sounds like "danny" was trying to pin the blame on you after that, i would of said it was all his fault wich is true....


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol you guys are all naughty boys (and maybe girls?)
I was a good boy in school. I mean, I spent 3 years sleeping/listening to music in class, but I never got in any real trouble ^^


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 13, 2008)

I've done some worse stuff, but heres the worst thing I'll talk about:

In 8th grade we had a sub in math, and we had a big test next period. One friend was fooling around and pushing another friends notecards he was using to study for the test next period. When the kid who was pushing the notecards left the room, me and the person who had the cards took everything out of his backpack, and hid every single thing in it all around the room. When he came back we told him we had a scavenger hunt for him. Me and the kid who did it got lunch detentions, but the kid we did it to got after school suspensions.

I also once got a warning for religious harassment. I still have yet to figure out what I did.


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 14, 2008)

sometimes last year this kid would take my stuff and move it around the room, so I took all of his books out of his bag and threw them into the sink, and I got suspended.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 14, 2008)

James Kobel said:


> sometimes last year this kid would take my stuff and move it around the room, so I took all of his books out of his bag and threw them into the sink, and I got suspended.



wow...

-----------------------------------

question for you guys: If you were me, would you tell the truth and blame Danny for everything? Because like it was his fault for actually starting it and stuff.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 14, 2008)

I would totally blame him.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 14, 2008)

Out of the 8 times I've been sent to the office for being a witness/cause of a fight and the occasional "This kid mentioned your name blah blah blah" reason, I have either told the truth or walked my interrogator in circles by answering with responses that would get a previous question repeated. Now that your situation is being taken to court, tell the truth. Don't bend it at all, just the raw, unedited truth and you will get off the hook.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 14, 2008)

Jgig1991 said:


> What you got in trouble for getting punched in the face?:confused:?:confused:?
> Thats just messed up


Oh yeah yeah yeah! My friend got suspended for getting punched in the face! For a week! HE DID NOTHING, HE DIDN'T EVEN PUSH HIM OR ANYTHING!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Jgig1991 said:
> 
> 
> > What you got in trouble for getting punched in the face?:confused:?:confused:?
> ...



wow, that is just...messed up


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 16, 2008)

so, what's happend now shafiq?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 16, 2008)

That is retarded...good luck with your hearing! I don't think you're gonna be friends with Danny anymore :\ but, hey, it you still wanna be his friend then you do that 

@Ethan_Rosen: How is that religeous?

@Shafiq: blame it all on him :\


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, something similar happened to me, but believe me, mine was much worse. Ended up with nothing but being stressed for a year. I even get stressed for no reason sometimes. It left a deep scar I guess.

If you are going to enter a website for an evil reason (!), don't just go to the website and destroy it, there's something called IP addresses you know.

By the way, if you just logged on and off, there's nothing wrong with that, if you can prove it though.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> so, what's happend now shafiq?



ok, there was a conference with my parents and I yesterday and heres what happened: 

They gave us a sheet of paper that had a summary of basically what happened and what kind of charges are on us:


This is the summary they had prepared: "More specifically,Shafiq and danny wright created individual administrator accounts for themselves on 2 of the computers in ms.marshes class. These accounts afforded them full access to confidential student and employee information. This is in direct violation of the Henry county board of edu. Policy regarding computer usage. etc etc etc….jon violated are as follows 1)don’t damage computers, respect the privacy of other user files, and don’t be wastful of resources 2) comply with network policies 3) use the internet for appropriate educational uses. 4)don’t change computer desktops or icons."


-----------
so basically they are saying that just because we unknowingly had access to confidential student and employee information, we have to go through a hearing and stuff. On our way back to my house, I thought about it, and Something just came to my mind that will be very useful during the hearing:
Ok, so we created administrator accounts, but we created them on the ACTUAL computer and NOT the school's server. So like, when we tried to log on using the server name (DHSHenry), and with the normal username that our school provided us (which is located on the server) it would let us in if we use our server name, since the usernames our school gave us originally were on the server and therefore could be accessed from any computer in the school. So when we tried using our schools server name to log into the administrator account, it wouldn't log us in because the account we created was on the actual computer and not the server, so then instead of logging in to DHSHenry we logged into the actual computer and therefore it worked.

Ok so, they are saying that we had access to all the personal information, now, when I thought about it, everyone's personal information is in the schools server and obviously not on every computer right? So when we are in the administrator account, we could only do things limited to the computer only like change the icons or background or something that wouldn't really do anything, but unlike us the REAL administrator accounts are on the server and so they could log on in any computer in our school so only THEY could access private information since there account is on the server unlike ours and the private information is also on the server.

If you read all that and understood it, answer this: Am I right about all that?


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to ask something: Did your friend tell you how to log on to the Administrator account using safe mod in Windows XP? If that's the case, there's a huge misunderstanding.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 16, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I want to ask something: Did your friend tell you how to log on to the Administrator account using safe mod in Windows XP? If that's the case, there's a huge misunderstanding.



Nope, we just logged in normally using normal mode...if thats what you're asking


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 16, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > I want to ask something: Did your friend tell you how to log on to the Administrator account using safe mod in Windows XP? If that's the case, there's a huge misunderstanding.
> ...



I mean did you just type Administrator for the username and nothing as password and then logged in? If not, as what's adminstrator did you log in as and from where(internet, computer)?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 16, 2008)

off topic:
Nitrocan, that avatar suits you for some reason


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL, I realized that just now


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 16, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



nope, we created another username using the command prompt and a password and gave it administrator properties. at the start menu, where you put in the username we put in the username we created and the password and selected to log in from computer instead of server.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 16, 2008)

So actually you never broke the:
*1)don’t damage computers, respect the privacy of other user files, and don’t be wastful of resources *
The computer's weren't damaged, they could be fixed within two seconds.
*2) comply with network policies *
There's nothing related to the network whatsoever.
*3) use the internet for appropriate educational uses. *
Again, there's nothing about the internet. What punishment would you get for playing games instead of using the internet for educational purposes anyway?
*4)don’t change computer desktops or icons*
What the hell is that?

What's with those school managers and their ultimate misjudging skills? People just don't want to deal with the details.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 16, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> So actually you never broke the:
> *1)don’t damage computers, respect the privacy of other user files, and don’t be wastful of resources *
> The computer's weren't damaged, they could be fixed within two seconds.
> *2) comply with network policies *
> ...



yeah that's right. Thank's a lot, you just gave me more things to say in my hearing that would save me 




nitrocan said:


> *4)don’t change computer desktops or icons*
> What the hell is that?


like don't delete shortcut's on the desktop or change the background image (again something we didn't do)




nitrocan said:


> What's with those school managers and their ultimate misjudging skills? People just don't want to deal with the details.



I guess they just like making a big issue out of every little thing. Since things like this doesn't happen very often.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 16, 2008)

No problem, I had the same kind of thing before. I was so stressed, I always went home and lied down on my bed and thought what would happen and get even more depressed. (Mine was about computers too)


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 16, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> No problem, I had the same kind of thing before. I was so stressed, I always went home and lied down on my bed and thought what would happen and get even more depressed. (Mine was about computers too)



ah ok. what did you really do though?


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 16, 2008)

What I did (or didn't I guess), wasn't related to school, and much more serious than yours  I don't want to depress you too now, lol. I was found innocent at the end though.

Those 4 charges, who made them up?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 16, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> What I did (or didn't I guess), wasn't related to school, and much more serious than yours  I don't want to depress you too now, lol. I was found innocent at the end though.
> 
> Those 4 charges, who made them up?



The vice principles ;d


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 16, 2008)

Even I'm angry at them right now 

Although you didn't do those things you are accused of, it will be hard convincing those people. They just won't understand...


----------



## brunson (Dec 16, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> What I did (or didn't I guess), wasn't related to school, and much more serious than yours  I don't want to depress you too now, lol. I was found innocent at the end though.


That's good, in Turkey don't they cut off your hand? 

Just kidding, I know they don't do that any more.


----------



## Rabid (Dec 16, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Interrogations... snitching...
> Why?
> Shafiq, did you do anything wrong?
> If not, then do not admit any guilt.
> ...



This is the *worst possible choice*. Sell him out and take the plea. Don't be an OJ. All you can do is play dumb about what your access could do. You can't deny it.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 16, 2008)

I got an ISS and loss of my computer access for hacking before I even learned how to hack (damn teachers think you're hacking when they see anything else then internet explorer or Microsoft office, I was writing PHP code for IT class in notepad).
Now I have all passwords anyone at school ever had
I already did the time, then I did the crime


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 17, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> I got an ISS and loss of my computer access for hacking before I even learned how to hack (damn teachers think you're hacking when they see anything else then internet explorer or Microsoft office, I was writing PHP code for IT class in notepad).
> Now I have all passwords anyone at school ever had
> I already did the time, then I did the crime



so basically what you're saying is that you get framed for hacking while writing PHP code. and later learned hacking and have everyone's password in the school or something?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 17, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I got an ISS and loss of my computer access for hacking before I even learned how to hack (damn teachers think you're hacking when they see anything else then internet explorer or Microsoft office, I was writing PHP code for IT class in notepad).
> ...



The supervisors in the computer room aren't so bright.
I was writing PHP code in notepad, and I got sent out for "hacking"
I tried to explain I wasn't hacking and it was for school and went on with my work.
The supervisor went off and brought the Dean, who gave me a One day ISS.
After the ISS I went back to the computer room to do my IT homework, samething happened, loss of computer access for the rest of the year, again for "hacking".

Because I was punished anyway I did some research and did actually hack everyones accounts.
(and later wrote a tutorial on how to do it, you can find it on instructables)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 17, 2008)

that sucks, are you still friends with danny?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 17, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...



dang, that sucks. I will look at the url but I won't be doing it. I dont want to get in trouble for anything computer related again 



That70sShowDude said:


> that sucks, are you still friends with danny?



well, I haven't really talked to him in a while, but at the hearing I will be asking them how my name came up because Danny keeps saying that they already had my name and I don't know who to believe.


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 17, 2008)

Remember, if they ask you a question you don't want to answer you can always plead the 5th ammendment.


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 17, 2008)

James Kobel said:


> Remember, if they ask you a question you don't want to answer you can always plead the 5th ammendment.



But that is suspicious


----------



## kratos94 (Dec 17, 2008)

you have to be careful with the pleading the 5th thingy because you can only do it when the information you're witholding may incriminate yourself


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 18, 2008)

James Kobel said:


> Remember, if they ask you a question you don't want to answer you can always plead the 5th ammendment.



lol yeah but I don't think there will be a chance that will happen. I got pretty much most of my speech prepared


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 18, 2008)

brunson said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > What I did (or didn't I guess), wasn't related to school, and much more serious than yours  I don't want to depress you too now, lol. I was found innocent at the end though.
> ...



Lol, they never did that in Turkey, that was in the Ottoman Empire.(to thieves etc.)  Turkey exists since 1923 (as the country's name)

But you have to admit, that's a pretty effective punishment 

To shafiq: How did it go?


----------



## Rabid (Dec 18, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> If you read all that and understood it, answer this: Am I right about all that?



Semantics won't help you.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am now kind of pissed off....like we have the right to examine any evidence they have 1 day before the hearing (which is today) so my brother goes up there and asks them for evidence, but they say they haven't gotten it yet they have to go to downtown Atlanta to get it (which is like 30-50 minutes away from my school). This pissed me off because obviously I know they have been trying to get evidence from the start but they keep making excuses because they DON'T have any evidence. So now what I think they are going to do is MAKE fake evidence to back themselves up.

Whatever the situation, I gotta be ready.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 18, 2008)

If all you did was log in once because someone said it was possible and you wanted to see for yourself, that's not terrible. But yeah, you'll get slammed for not being proactive about it and telling the technology department that there were holes in their system... I didn't read the entire thread. I read your first post, and a few posts after that...

Anyway, at this point you'll probably want to go with the truth. You should keep in mind that you really need to protect yourself there, and since it seems like you're not really the one to blame, others are throwing your name out there to lessen the blame on themselves.

But keep in mind, I don't understand how the school administration works. But if you didn't do anything, it would be problematic to expel you if they have no evidence. And likely, they have nothing physical right? It's just one girl using your name, and... anyway, best of luck.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tyson said:


> But keep in mind, I don't understand how the school administration works. But if you didn't do anything, it would be problematic to expel you if they have no evidence. And likely, they have nothing physical right? It's just one girl using your name, and... anyway, best of luck.



yeah, they don't have any evidence at all. I am starting to think they MIGHT be trying to create some sort of false evidence as of now.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 18, 2008)

Why do they go to Atlanta for the evidence? Are the IP logs kept there or something?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 18, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Why do they go to Atlanta for the evidence? Are the IP logs kept there or something?



Nope, It's just an excuse for them to *pretend* like the have evidence. although they might also go there to fabricate false evidence, or not go there at all, I highly doubt that there is some kind of real evidence there. Something is just not right.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 18, 2008)

Why would your school want to punish you so bad?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 18, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Why would your school want to punish you so bad?



I don't know. I think it's just that they like making a big issue out of every little thing there is. I mean seriously, if they look at it from a normal perspective, its just making an account, so basically nothing really happened. The only thing that I think I deserve is 1 day ISS and just end it there. Now that they have taken it this far, I shall end it for them and make it such a great ending that they will remember me forever and know not to mess with me. Because I am sick and tired of this school acting retarded and making a big fuss out of everything. I am ready to win the hearing.

-Shafiq


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 18, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Why would your school want to punish you so bad?
> ...



I hope you make them cry lol.
good luck


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 19, 2008)

ok I just came back from the hearing. It was really long, like 2 hours. anyway, in the end, Dr.Ross (vice princple) was saying give me 1 semester of alternative school but the judge decided to give me 10 days of ISS. It's a lot but hey at least I get to stay in school 

we argued soo much, it took forever, even though they didn't have evidece/logs stored on their server. They even blamed the fact that they didn't have evidence on us!!! Because they thought that we had some sort of program that deletes the logs (wth) so they started blaming us!


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 19, 2008)

I personally, would refuse to take that 10 days of ISS.

Since they have no evidence that you deleted the logs, they have no evidence at ALL! They are only believing some guy's girlfriend or something.

To me, it seems that they are jumping to conclusions. It most certainly wasn't a professional judging. (I'd suggest, if possible, request another hearing)


----------



## abr71310 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think it'd be polite to mention my sorrow to you, but you have to realize you brought it on yourself when you tried to defend Danny for what he did...

A friend of mine (will remain unnamed) did the same thing in our school, by flashing the SEIMOS so that he would obtain unrestricted access to the computer's administration and information databases.

Turns out the Admin password on that computer is the same for EVERY computer in our entire school board... (and we proved it too)...
So over about 5 - 9 weeks we (by "we", I mean everyone who knew about it) basically installed a bunch of software that we knew these computers needed (anti-virus, REAL firewalls, none of that crap you buy from Norton or McAfee), and generally made them faster.

Now somebody at our district office noticed -- wanted to know what was going on...
(EDIT: It's helpful to mention that this Trustee (we call them that here) didn't like the computers getting faster since we were using "unauthorized software" that wasn't "legally purchased" and likely "pirated".

Truth: It was Avast! Home, Comodo, and CCleaner, all Freeware programs distributed under the GNU Public License.)

Feeling "guilty" (sort of) about what he'd done, he turned himself in about 10 weeks later as to how he got it; he was suspended for one day and that was it.

If you told the truth from the start, you might have had the same results that friend of mine had...

Especially now that he's been accepted to Yale (and yes, I'm Canadian, and so is he), he's ecstatic and is still working his ass off to get better and better marks...

So honestly, if you're going to **** and moan about your crappy exploits and admit to things you didn't do, you're just as bad as the idiot who actually did them in the first place.

Another example is what happened to my brother -- accused by my principal (and convicted of -- got 30 days detention that was later revoked due to "new evidence produced" (the real perpetrators turned themselves in)) of crap he didn't do, and interrogated him for 5 hours until he "admitted" to it and signed a form saying he admitted it (EVEN THOUGH HE DIDN'T DO IT).

Stop crying about it, and admit to the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth -- if you're truly not guilty, they will judge you that way.

Otherwise, you're lying to us.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 19, 2008)

abr71310 said:


> Stop crying about it, and admit to the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth -- if you're truly not guilty, they will judge you that way.
> 
> Otherwise, you're lying to us.



I did tell the whole truth at the hearing today.



nitrocan said:


> I personally, would refuse to take that 10 days of ISS.
> 
> Since they have no evidence that you deleted the logs, they have no evidence at ALL! They are only believing some guy's girlfriend or something.
> 
> To me, it seems that they are jumping to conclusions. It most certainly wasn't a professional judging. (I'd suggest, if possible, request another hearing)



yeah same thing my dad was thinking. He wants to go to court and then say the punishment was too much (which we have the right to do).


----------



## Odin (Dec 19, 2008)

daaaaaaaang dude that sucks so much! but is your mom and dad mad at you?
do you have to stop cubing? D:!


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 19, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> yeah same thing my dad was thinking. He wants to go to court and then say the punishment was too much (which we have the right to do).



Yeah, in the court, there won't be any "They deleted our evidence" crap.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 19, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah same thing my dad was thinking. He wants to go to court and then say the punishment was too much (which we have the right to do).
> ...



yeah because the only thing the court believes in is evidence and they didn't have any.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 19, 2008)

WTF D:
Thats bull!!!
They couldn't do that to you!!!
W-T-F!!!!!
I'm blown away on how they gave you 10 days o.0.
No evidence what-so-ever yet they sentence you to one of the most vicious things they could.
Man..... I'm feeling angry for you


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 19, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> WTF D:
> Thats bull!!!
> They couldn't do that to you!!!
> W-T-F!!!!!
> ...



yeah, I know how u feel lol... and Danny got the same thing, though he deserves it more than I do and he actually got to serve his first day today (What the hell! I didn't! They didn't even tell me I could >.<). anyway, the only thing they knew was that there server was breached 1 month ago and are blaming it on us, what retards! They were about to give me 1 term to alternative schools but the judge was like, no thats too much, 10 days of ISS should be enough.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 22, 2008)

Anything new you want/should share? I've read this entire thread, and things like this strike an interest in me.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 22, 2008)

That's...stupid. Can't wait to see this go to court (I hope!)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 22, 2008)

you should definately go to court dude, that danny fellow should be expelled. how can they give u 10 days of ISS if they have no evidence. thats a load of rubbish.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 24, 2008)

That would be the worst day of school ever for me. 

One guy at my school had to sit in the principals office all day. A teacher caught him calling someone "gay" and they called his parents. The only let him out for lunch.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 25, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> Anything new you want/should share? I've read this entire thread, and things like this strike an interest in me.


nah, thats pretty much everything, I might if we go to court, which I doubt now. Btw what kind of interest has stroke an interest in you? Just wondering...



EmersonHerrmann said:


> That's...stupid. Can't wait to see this go to court (I hope!)


I hope so too, but I doubt that I will go to court, but coming back to this post and reading what you guys are saying really sparked the fact that I should go to court. Thanks about that. I shall talk to my dad tomorrow about it tomorrow.



Rubixcubematt said:


> you should definately go to court dude, that danny fellow should be expelled. how can they give u 10 days of ISS if they have no evidence. thats a load of rubbish.


yeah, I should. The fact that they didn't have any evidence is really stupid. Besides I want to start a new semester fresh, and I want to be like my old self who always made good grade. 10 days of ISS would be a horrible start 



Ryanrex116 said:


> That would be the worst day of school ever for me.
> 
> One guy at my school had to sit in the principals office all day. A teacher caught him calling someone "gay" and they called his parents. The only let him out for lunch.



wow, seriously? People here curse in front of my teachers and they don't do anything.


----------



## Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> Ryanrex116 said:
> 
> 
> > That would be the worst day of school ever for me.
> ...



That's actually arguably sexual harassment, not cursing. I used to care when my kids curse, but we're powerless over it at my school, so I gave up.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Anything new you want/should share? I've read this entire thread, and things like this strike an interest in me.
> ...



Flaws, wrongs, stupidity eek in school systems.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 25, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Ah ok


----------



## joey (Dec 25, 2008)

This is so epic. Like, if this happened at a school I went to, you might get a detention for a few days.. that's it. You guys are going full out epic, over something relatively minor.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 25, 2008)

That's because he got 10 days of ISS. That's not something minor.


----------



## joey (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok, the school is going all-out-epic!


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 26, 2008)

I think so too. I wonder what their aim is for giving such a punishment?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

"God made the idiot for practice, then He made the school board." Mark Twain

So true.

Anyway, good luck on your hearing and I'm sorry this happened.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 27, 2008)

JTW2007 said:


> "God made the idiot for practice, then He made the school board." Mark Twain
> 
> So true.
> 
> Anyway, good luck on your hearing and I'm sorry this happened.



Leave it to Twain to say it.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 28, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "God made the idiot for practice, then He made the school board." Mark Twain
> ...



lol, True


----------



## bamman1108 (Dec 29, 2008)

You should take this to court. I'd love to see the school board get owned by you and your family.


----------



## riffz (Dec 29, 2008)

That sucks, but what you did is undoubtedly stupid.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 29, 2008)

bamman1108 said:


> You should take this to court. I'd love to see the school board get owned by you and your family.



Believe me, the court won't just go "You have no evidence, the punishment is canceled." The school will push it to the limit.


----------



## bamman1108 (Dec 29, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > You should take this to court. I'd love to see the school board get owned by you and your family.
> ...



Another reason why the school board is retarded.

Here in Florida, we WERE 50th in the country in per student spending, and then we get TWO HUGE budget cuts, and then the state government spends $100 million funding prisons. WTF?


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 29, 2008)

That's because we, Florida, are 3rd in the country with the most people in prison (100,000+) after California and Texas.


----------



## bamman1108 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not surprised. Ever been down King Street in St. Augustine?

BTW I think 9spuzzles always lubes their cubes for you.


----------



## (X) (Dec 29, 2008)

Did you ask them where they had gotten your name from? What did they answer?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > You should take this to court. I'd love to see the school board get owned by you and your family.
> ...


yeah, as a matter of fact I have talked to my parents about it and decided not to take it to the court at all, partly because the court trials can take months to reach a decision, not to mention all the procedures and stuff I have to go through before the actual trial, so thinking that would take months made me just accept the 10 days of ISS. All of this has also taught me a lesson: never do stupid stuff, dont underestimate the school system, especially public school system ( I thought that the worse that could happen was 1 days ISS at the time of me making the accounts, I Was WAAAYYYY off, I mean seriously, 1 days of ISS as I thought compared to the actual punishment (5 days of OSS + hearing + 10 extra days of ISS...BBAAAADDD(This is really going to hurt my school record and college app ))) It has also taught me: You can never trust anyone, even if they are close friends, and never get on school computer again ( who says I can't bring my laptop to school)



bamman1108 said:


> BTW I think 9spuzzles always lubes their cubes for you.


was that like a random thought?? Just wondering



(X) said:


> Did you ask them where they had gotten your name from? What did they answer?


well, when I first went to the office after being called up, they said: We know you are involved, blah blah blah, and I admitted it because I thought they had evidence, the only evidence I can think of was the testimony Danny gave that was sitting on the desk. Later on though, on the hearing, I found out that if I never admitted it was me I probably wouldn't have gotten into all this mess, but I didn't know before and said the truth because IF they did have any evidence that proved I was involved, I would've been screwed.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 30, 2008)

The thing about trust, that's not a lesson you should have learned. It should have been "Don't do things without thinking". Your friend was probably just excited to show you about that stuff he learned. He didn't know this would happen as well. We have a saying "Kurunun yanında yaş da yanar" which means "The wet burns along with the dry." So don't get involved with things you don't know the consequence of. Of course, I don't agree with the punishment they gave, but that's sadly what happens. Somehow this computer business gets more punishment than anything else.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> That's because we, Florida, are 3rd in the country with the most people in prison (100,000+) after California and Texas.



*But, I'm in* the mailbox *Texas!*

/reference


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 3, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> The thing about trust, that's not a lesson you should have learned. It should have been "Don't do things without thinking". Your friend was probably just excited to show you about that stuff he learned. He didn't know this would happen as well. We have a saying "Kurunun yanında yaş da yanar" which means "The wet burns along with the dry." So don't get involved with things you don't know the consequence of. Of course, I don't agree with the punishment they gave, but that's sadly what happens. Somehow this computer business gets more punishment than anything else.



yeah, I guess he was, if I were to blame one person, out of everyone, would be jon, because danny taught jon but people looked at it as if it was dannys fault but it was jon's because after danny showed him, unlike us, jon used it for bad purposes like trying to bypass the firewall to play game, etc, and you know what pissed me off, I heard the vice principle called him and said he can come back. I shouldnt be pissed because he is my friend but the fact that I was dragged into this because of him after he got expelled 1 month ago. It was also due to the fact that I did all the fighting while he sat at home and took his expulsion as his fate and because of me, he is coming back, so basically its like me fighting but for him and so, you get the point.



nitrocan said:


> The thing about trust, that's not a lesson you should have learned. It should have been "Don't do things without thinking".



yeah thats true, from now on every thing I do will be though of before done.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2009)

Let's hope nothing like this won't happen again, it's not right for all the events that took place to happen...


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 3, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Let's hope nothing like this won't happen again, it's not right for all the events that took place to happen...



yeah


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 3, 2009)

In my school, I have found out the passwords of 2 teachers so that I can bypass the filtering system, good thing I haven't been caught xD


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 3, 2009)

darkzelkova said:


> In my school, I have found out the passwords of 2 teachers so that I can bypass the filtering system, good thing I haven't been caught xD



wow, good luck with not getting caught , in my school even teachers have filters so there's no point in having a teachers account


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2009)

darkzelkova said:


> In my school, I have found out the passwords of 2 teachers so that I can bypass the filtering system, good thing I haven't been caught xD



Don't risk it.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 3, 2009)

Your teacher might be roaming around this forum right now


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 3, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Your teacher might be roaming around this forum right now



that would suck for him. One time, a different thing happened in a quite similar way that you say might be happening:

I took my teachers remote and turned the projector on while recording with my phone, I put that video on youtube and like 2 weeks later my teacher comes to me and says, "Shafiq, I saw your video on youtube, you're the one who turned on the overhead projector" and im like  how did she search it out:confused: I never got in trouble for that though


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 8, 2009)

2nd day of ISS: all I have to say...BORING AS HELL!!! I hate ISS! I don't know how I can live 8 more days in that classroom  . I mean like, you have to eat your lunch in that class, can't talk, can't walk, can't go to sleep, get the worse lunch, what else. ONLY good part is that you can cube, but after a while, cubing gets a little boring due to the fact that you can't go fast or your cube makes noises and they dont like noises. so yeah. If you get caught sleeping, talking, and pulling your phone out, its automatic 2 more days of ISS. Worse of all I am surrounded by people that are bad and actually do things worse than me. 

anyway, the best part is that my 5th period teacher that teaches digital media pulls me out for the rest of 5th period every day so its like 1 hour out of ISS


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Jan 8, 2009)

You might as well do something fun or worthwhile. Maybe new methods? tricks? I somewhat envy you for having that much spare time. I miss slacking off back in high school. 

I'm a Fridrich user, and yet I would sometimes find myself Petrus block-building when I travel to college and back. I love it.
I try not to do fast turning and flashy stuff; I'd rather not get attention from people around me. I would feel uneasy.



shafiqdms1 said:


> Worse of all I am surrounded by people that are bad and actually do things worse than me.



What (did they/do they usually) get in ISS for? Just curious on how BAD these people are LOL.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 8, 2009)

You can do FMC 5 times or something 

Wow, that ISS sounds very boring.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 8, 2009)

Tough break man.
In NZ it isn't so tough. Some kids did that this year, as our entire school is ICT based, and they logged and were randomly shutting things down across the school, I think he got 10 hours CS (Community Service) and the other kid got nothing. And the CS was at school helping the technicians. 
Hope it's all good.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 9, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> You can do FMC 5 times or something
> 
> Wow, that ISS sounds very boring.



I don't know how to do FMC . Yep, my progress is only 30% done (3/10 days) and idk how I will be able to serve it the rest of the 7 days left . another bad thing is I have soo much make-up work and some teachers aren't even sending work so after my ISS is over I will have a lot of work to do to catch up.



Kieran said:


> Tough break man.
> In NZ it isn't so tough. Some kids did that this year, as our entire school is ICT based, and they logged and were randomly shutting things down across the school, I think he got 10 hours CS (Community Service) and the other kid got nothing. And the CS was at school helping the technicians.
> Hope it's all good.



wow, that's it? I would rather do that then serve ISS for 10 days.


Day 3: Kind of went by pretty fast, due to the fact that my friend and I spent 2 hrs making a way to communicate using the cube. We mainly use flashcards to communicate but thought of a way to do it using the cube for fun and less risky.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 10, 2009)

Spend your time either learning to talk in binary on memo-ing the first 500 digits of time...... good time wasters IMO. =) Maybe try BLD? anyway, good luck with your last 7 (or 6 by now) days!


----------



## MistArts (Jan 10, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Spend your time either learning to talk in binary on memo-ing the first 500 digits of time...... good time wasters IMO. =) Maybe try BLD? anyway, good luck with your last 7 (or 6 by now) days!



BLD = Sleep

You could try and memorize pi.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 10, 2009)

MistArts said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > Spend your time either learning to talk in binary on memo-ing the first 500 digits of time...... good time wasters IMO. =) Maybe try BLD? anyway, good luck with your last 7 (or 6 by now) days!
> ...



Ya, but if he's solving the cube, I'm sure the teachers will figure out that he's not sleeping.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 10, 2009)

darkzelkova said:


> In my school, I have found out the passwords of 2 teachers so that I can bypass the filtering system, good thing I haven't been caught xD



In my school there was this absolutely crazy (I can't even begin to describe him, but he now goes to a special school) kid who got a teacher's password. He went onto his email account and sent a long email asking his wife for a divorce. Two day suspension.


----------



## Odin (Jan 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> darkzelkova said:
> 
> 
> > In my school, I have found out the passwords of 2 teachers so that I can bypass the filtering system, good thing I haven't been caught xD
> ...



Wow! That is funny.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 10, 2009)

MistArts said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > Spend your time either learning to talk in binary on memo-ing the first 500 digits of time...... good time wasters IMO. =) Maybe try BLD? anyway, good luck with your last 7 (or 6 by now) days!
> ...



I might try memorizing some pi, just for the heck of it and to kill time.



MistArts said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > Spend your time either learning to talk in binary on memo-ing the first 500 digits of time...... good time wasters IMO. =) Maybe try BLD? anyway, good luck with your last 7 (or 6 by now) days!
> ...



Yeah I do bld occasionally in there, uses up a lot of time. They don't think I am sleeping when doing BLD because I don't use a blindfold in there I just put the cube under the desk, solve it, and bring it above the desk.

Today I didn't do that much cubing, I spent like 2/3 of my day doing ISS work because I finally went to the teachers and got work ( most of them didn't even send work, due to the fact that they didn't know I had ISS) I could've said I only had like 1 day ISS on the first day since they didn't have me on their records but I said 10 days. Should I have lied and said 1 day? Now that I think about it, I think I may have done the right thing because what if the vice-principle who gave me the 10 days ISS came in there and didn't see me there (so far he has come in there at least 4-5 times).



Ethan Rosen said:


> darkzelkova said:
> 
> 
> > In my school, I have found out the passwords of 2 teachers so that I can bypass the filtering system, good thing I haven't been caught xD
> ...



lol, that is funny . I'm wondering, how did he get caught?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 11, 2009)

Survival... enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 11, 2009)

shafiqdms1 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > darkzelkova said:
> ...



To be honest, he made it pretty obvious. He showed everyone he could, including teachers, a printout of the email, and he ran around the hallways screaming that he did it. I can't explain how crazy this kid is, but I'll tell you that he went to juvie for a few weeks for several death threats to the president, Donald Trump, and Andy Roony. He has a restraining order from a substitute teacher that he got after breaking into the guy's house, and he has been suspended many times, one of which was when he went up to his science teacher, grabbed one of her boobs, and ran away screaming.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 13, 2009)

shafiqdms1 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > No problem, I had the same kind of thing before. I was so stressed, I always went home and lied down on my bed and thought what would happen and get even more depressed. (Mine was about computers too)
> ...




he probably went to some *P*OP C*ORN* sites lol


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



wow, that guy is insane.



IamWEB said:


> Survival... enjoy your weekend.



yeah, 6 days gone, 4 more days left =/ its taking forever!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 18, 2009)

So close to being done, time for reflection


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 21, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> So close to being done, time for reflection



Sorry for replying late, but I had forgot all about this thread.

anyway, ISS IS FINALLY OVER!!!!HELL YEAH!!!!!! (Excuse me for my language, its just that I am very excited). I can't wait till tomorrow, I will once again be going to classes like a normal person! I miss everything, my friends, teachers, having fun, talking etc. These 10 days of ISS have been like 10 days of prison to me, it took forever to get through but I have finally made it! I thank cubing for taking like 70% of my ISS time. The other times I did school work, read a book, or just sit there. But yeah, I have finally made it. Tomorrow I might have a long argument with Janet (Jons girlfriend, whom pretty much restarted this whole mess after Jon got kicked out by snitching on Danny, 3 weeks after Jon got expelled). But yeah, I sure will have fun, and be glad to have to freedom to talk, walk (lol), and have fun! which you cannot have in ISS. So yeah. I may talk about my experience tomorrow, and how it feels like to be going to school normally, after 5 1/2 weeks!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 21, 2009)

shafiqdms1 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > So close to being done, time for reflection
> ...



I am excited for you  ISS sounds like detention...but all day....wow  That would be really exciting to be released! Woohoo!! I'm pumped!!


----------

